# LGB experts: caboose OK for 1:24 Delton C-16 ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys:

Here is a small LGB caboose:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27080130631...1423.l2649










Is this caboose 1:24 scale? 
The other LGB bobber caboose is way too large for the Delton C-16 loco.
I believe this caboose is from the LGB children toy product line?
Was this caboose ever lettered as C&S by LGB?
Your thoughts on this caboose? Nicely scaled or junk?


Thank you
Norman


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found that you can mix Delton with most LGB cars without any visual problems. A lot of LGB narrow gauge freight cars actually scale out closer to 1:24 than to 1:22.5. I don't know about this specific caboose.

Chuck 


Remember, it is your railroad and if you like it run it.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman;

I converted the same caboose to 4 axles. I think that it will not be too visually jarring with 1:24 equipment. I have used it with the HLW Big John, which is at least nominal 1:24.



















Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There was a very similar thread on MLS in March of last year - same participants so far 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/17/aft/114942/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

have that caboose-its pretty tall- 
they look pretty nice IMHO 
probably compatible-but im pretty sure its 1:22- 
having just compared it to my 4065 LGB center cupola caboose for you- 
they are identical in height-the one you like is shorter in length 

i run it most often with my Roundhouse live steam SRRL -which is 1:24-and it looks fine to my eye


----------

